# Minnesota Plumbing Code Refresher



## MNPlumbedIt (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey all, I've recently accrued enough hours to take my journeyman test, however I would like to take a refresher course of the code before I do so. All refresher courses I have found so far start at $650 at the local Votechs and with some vehicle repairs and the cost of the holiday season, that is simply too much for me at the moment. Does anyone know of someone who can do a refresher for a lower price? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad your ready.

Cutting you some slack, go to the intro page and post the required introduction about yourself.>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------

